# Cleaning an in-line Muzzleloader



## deskjockey (Nov 15, 2001)

Anyone have any useful tips for cleaning thier ML after a day of use? That's the only tedious part of ML'ing, I hate cleaning all the time after shooting. I shot last wknd and have not yet been able to give her a scrubbin'. I was wondering, can I run my breech plug and firing pin through the dishwasher? I imagine I'd only have to remove the rubber oring on the firing pin. It's an inline Knight bighorn. I figure the superhot water and detergent would do a good job. I'm being rather lazy and looking for other alternatives to elbow grease....work smarter, not harder.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I try to clean mine ASAP when I'm done shooting. I've treated all parts with TC bore butter and this makes things a lot easier. Hot soap and water with a stiff scrub brush is what I use. May not be the quickest, but I end up with a clean gun when I'm done.


Brad


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Whatever you do, dont use *Easy Off Oven Cleaner * like my son-in-law did, which took all the bluing off. 
I guess I should of known better than to give my old gun to a duppa  

I have since bought a Stainless


----------



## JAS (Nov 16, 2005)

This goes with the territory. I personally would never use water on any part of my ML. Butch's makes a great new solvent specifically designed for ML's. Try this solvent (Cabelas has it) and use a very light coat of bore butter.

Regards,
JAS


----------



## msb (Apr 25, 2005)

Hot soapy water and bore butter is the ticket. Cleaning my flintlock, I take off the lock, plug the touch hole with a toothpick and fill the barrel and wait about 10 minutes, dump, brush, refill. I do this about 3 times and then start running dry patches down the barrel. If all looks good I drop some bore butter down it and repeat. Since I've started using bore butter I have found that it doesn't foul out as much and I can get about 5 shots before running a patch down the barrel.
The only things I can mention about bore butter is that the barrel should be very warm for it to "season the barrel" and I use boiling water to get it very hot. Be careful with store bought rifles as sometimes the stock is not dryed well and it can cause the stock to crack. The other thing is that only non petroleum products should be used to clean the barrel after "seasoning".
I also own a inline which I have just "seasoned" for the first time. It will be interesting to see what differances it has since changing over to bore butter.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I also have a knight inline and the best way i've found is to remove the back end and breech plug and throw em in a bowl of hot water/dish soap. I then fill a sink with about 6-8 inches of hot soapy water--stick one end of the barrell in the sink and take my cleaning rod with a patch on the end and run it up and down the barrel. This pulls hot soapy water in and then pushes it out while scrubbin the sides of the barrel. I stop when i plunge up and down and end up with a clean patch. then i just run some dry patches through it. Once this is done i take an old toothbrush to the end assembly and breech plug that have been soaking and hit em with a bit of bore grease and re-assemble and wipe the whole thing down....good as new!


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

Since 1970 I have been cleaning muzzleloaders with hot soapy water, hot water, dry patches and oil patches. These guns still look like new. The used gun racks around here are full of muzzleloaders and it is easy to tell which were cleaned properly. All the best...
Gil


----------



## p.s.e man (Sep 30, 2003)

i use the t/c blackpowder borecleaner in my barrel,then drypatch then borebutter,use the borecleaner on my breach plug and nipple (t/c makes pre soked patches saturated with there borecleaner that work great).i use gorrella grease on the threads of the nipple and breach plug. dont use any petrolem based lubes on anypart of the gun.


----------



## bucks-n-trout (Nov 24, 2004)

With you're in-line, you could try the American Pioneer powder. I use this in mine and it really reduces clean-up time. Even after 20 or so shots, this stuff cleans up with just a little water and a few dry patches. Then a very light coat of oil/ rust preventitive.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I always clean mine by removing the bolt and breech plug than hot soapy water.Make sure to dry well.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

A good cleaning is just the nature of the beast.It's an absolute must.Hot soapy water,a good bore scrubbing and a rinse with hot water.After completly dry I put the boer butter to it.The bolt is taken apart and given a scrubbing also.


----------



## kgrealis (Dec 26, 2005)

Can anyone help, thinking about buying a Traditions Pursuit L T snow camo in line break open Musleloader? Is this a good move?? thanks Kevin


----------



## kgrealis (Dec 26, 2005)

kgrealis said:


> Can anyone help, thinking about buying a Traditions Pursuit L T snow camo in line break open Musleloader? Is this a good move?? thanks Kevin


 don't buy it


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

kinda like steppin in a pile of it


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

i agree with Gil. i have two inlines and two percussion. hot boiling water down the pipe, several scrubbings with the brush, patches until clean. i have been using wonderlube(traditions) for a light coating on the whole gun after done with no fouling for the last 2 yrs. my 2C


----------

